# Any tips you can tell me about mowing Crown vetch



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Encounter a extremely difficult task of mowing crown vetch with a tow behind seven foot sickle bar new idea mower . I can't negotiate the location of the last swath , the swath board is useless , the vetch is so entangled it will not lay down,. I end up turn ing into a previous mowed section and that cause a plug up .getting off the tractor to un plug cutter bar is equal in frustration the vetch catches my work boots and tripped me several times . 
Broke my original wooden swath board which had a pole bar that could be adjusted, but its useless till I figure out what the part number is to attempt to reordered ,not sure it will help anyway. 
I tried and after market swath metal board . Broke it off backs up dug in a bent it ,I could not see it ,was hidden under the tangled vetch. 
It also seems to stay wet and tuff at the the cutter base , even at 2:00 in afternoon ,if you back up the stock will wrap around the cutter bar ,can't solution clear plugs . 
Well that's a few of the issues . 
I thought with a rebuilt cutter the task would be done by now. But slowing down helps but still plugs. I was thinking of putting an lift on the end of cutter to mow in high mow position to just the flowers off , ? About 7 inch off field deck ?
Any tips ideas. My son asked me to help him mow it before it goes to seed ,still in flower state. He doesn't want it to go to seed .

thanks you for any suggestions ,


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Rotary mower....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Spray with Brash(dicambe/2-4d) and get rid of the dang stuff. About the only thing I can say for it is, it's a legume. Not for hayfields....it will choke out grass after awhile unless its heavily grazed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

An even better long term solution ^^^^^


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Finished the 14 acres , time to recover, and repairs . Ordered parts , going relax then hit the other non vetch fields. I learned allots about this mower. Bought a baler and rake at the opposite side of the county how to get them home ‍♂

Got some nice clover to learn about these machines. 
Thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have crown vetch problems, too. I hate the crap. Penn State University's finest invention


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I used to spray Crown Vetch with 2-4d but it would come right back the following spring. I was spraying another spring nuisance a few years ago with Brash/Rangestar/Weedmaster and I noticed that the Vetch did not come back the following spring. It is the 12% dicamba that is added to this formula that makes a difference. This formula does not drift badly like some of the Soybean formulations. I am also surprised at how long the fields stay clean after using Brash. Here, 2 1/2 gallon jugs are about $95. I get best results using 2 pints per acre and surfactant.

Regards, Mike.


----------

